# 4 trucks and bobcat looking for work this winter in Wash. DC Area



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

My drivers have many years of experience, insurance, salt, etc. I can also provide snow shovelers.


Please let me know,


Thank you


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

what area are you looking for?


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

novasnowplower;898267 said:


> what area are you looking for?


Northern VA area would be perfect (Fairfax to Ashburn), let me know what you have available.


----------

